# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Выемка денежных средств из КассыККМ. Розница 2.0

## downtaun

Добрый день, перестал формироваться документ "Выемка денежных средств из КассыККМ" в 1с Розница 2.0, после поисков нашел такое решение "выключить параметр "Авто обнуление наличности". 
Собственно вопрос - как точно этот параметр называется и где его найти в настройках Fprint22? Я не нашел пока...
Или могут быть другие причины ?
Подскажите. Спасибо!

----------

klintex (21.05.2014), medup63 (27.05.2016), RomanN (11.07.2017), ZaiLL (10.04.2014)

----------


## downtaun

Есть пункт "производить инкассацию" - оба положения не изменили ситуацию...
Для начала помогите скачать: 
http://infostart.ru/public/165975/
http://infostart.ru/public/116108/
:)

----------

medup63 (27.05.2016), RomanN (11.07.2017)

----------


## downtaun

Обработка помогает, но как исправить в программе ?

----------


## downtaun

После обновления на версию 2.0.7.4 стала работать опять, только на долго ли...

----------


## downtaun

Ситуация вырулила на финиш! 
Что нужно для исправления
1. Обновиться до последних версий 1с
2. Скачать обработку http://infostart.ru/public/165975/
3. Воспользоваться обработкой
4. Далее все работает отлично...
У меня перестает формировать автоматически выемку после печати чека возврата из документа "возврат от покупателя", после применения обработки опять всё работает... Видимо придется распечатывать не чек возврата в в виде расходного ордера, а расходник на обычном принтере...

----------

AlDm (15.07.2014), c300pm (17.02.2014), medup63 (27.05.2016), rasten05 (23.10.2013), RomanN (11.07.2017)

----------


## c300pm

если не трудно, вы могли бы отправить обработку на электронную почту c300pm@rambler.ru ?

----------


## downtaun

Смотрите почту...

----------

medup63 (27.05.2016)

----------


## alexversage

Буду очень благодарен если отправите обработку мне на почту тоже.
Странно, у меня версия Розница (базовая), редакция 2.0 (2.0.8.11) и данную ошибку все еще сами разработчики 1с не исправили((

----------


## downtaun

Да там не понятно в чем причина, то ли у нас руки кривые - то ли у "них" :)
Выслать на "деревню бабушке"?

----------

medup63 (27.05.2016)

----------


## alexversage

Здравствуйте, почта alexversage@rambler.ru.
Надеюсь в следующих релизах исправят данный баг.

----------


## downtaun

Улетело :)

----------

alexversage (05.03.2014)

----------


## alexversage

Спасибо,огромное.
Под администратором работает отлично.
Пока не пойму как ее добавить в рмк.
Вроде добавляю пользователю рмк права,но пункт дополнительные обработки не появляется.
Завтра еще покопаюсь в правах.
Спасибо:good:

----------


## downtaun

Работает в управляемом режиме. Под рмк наверное надо писать обработку... А зачем только это делать? У Вас постоянно не формирует Выемку?

----------


## alexversage

Да вроде нет.Как кассиры возврат от покупателя с печатью чека сделали так проблема с выемкой и тянется пару дней.
Ладно возложу это бремя на товароведа, пусть только она имеет право делать выемку таким способом.Так наверно и правильнее.

----------


## downtaun

У меня также, когда возврат сделаю, после этого не формируется... Видимо надо приходник печатать на возврат, а не чек.

----------


## alexversage

Можно и так решить проблему.Но тогда при возврате, из Фискального регистратора не будет изыматься сумма покупки и пойдет несоответствие между Фр и 1С.

----------


## downtaun

Это уже проблемы бухгалтера :)

----------


## ZaiLL

Здравствуйте! Есть аналогичная проблема с 1с. Если не затруднит киньте, пожалуйста, обработку на zaic6@yandex.ru Спасибо.

----------


## downtaun

Смотрите почту.

----------


## setrum

Добрый день, поделить обработкой! deff1501@mail.ru

----------


## ZaiLL

Проверяйте почту

----------

downtaun (25.11.2014)

----------


## downtaun

Ну, собственно, выше ответили :), а я поздно увидел и успел еще раз послать :)))))

----------

klintex (21.05.2014)

----------


## klintex

Добрый день!
Пришлите пожалуйста обработку по выемке дс из ккм. Перешли на 2.0, вроде бы возврат не делали, а все равно глюканула.
Заранее благодарен
С уважением, Александр

tdklintex@mail.ru

----------


## koxximus

добрый день, обработку если можно koxx_dinskaya@yahoo.com

----------


## MikeVK

Добрый вечер. Появился такой же баг. Можно обработку на kam_cr@rambler.ru и вопрос - её каждый раз нужно вызывать или после применения начинает работать сама розница?

----------


## downtaun

После применения должна сама работать.

----------


## .JheeMaanh.

Добрый день. Можете скинуть обработку на dvgorin@1cbit.ru
В версии Розницы 2.1.4.9 ошибку так и не исправили.
Спасибо.

----------


## downtaun

Смотрите почту.

----------


## CrooKMA

Добрый день, Розница 2.1.4.9. То ли кассиры натупили то ли глюк, нет выемок за два дня. Очень нужна обработка чтобы прикрыть косяк, вышлете на почту, пожалуйста, exal2@yandex.ru

----------


## downtaun

> Смотрите почту.


Аналогично

----------

CrooKMA (25.11.2014)

----------


## golubovskiy

А можно мне тоже обработку golubovskiy@mail.ru

----------


## downtaun

Можно, но только осторожно ))

----------

flinttaman (15.01.2015)

----------


## flinttaman

Поделитесь на hoodkov@yandex.ru

----------


## Yanko

И мне если не сложно) m_ivan@inbox.ru Очень Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## doomm000

До сих пор ошибку не исправили. Начали работать в Розница 2.1.4.9 и через 2 недели не стала формироваться выемка.
Пож-та обработку на pm@pnrk.ru.

----------


## Yanko

Можно и без обработки попробовать (у меня получилось). 
1. делаете отчет по деньгам в ккм (скд, из одного регистра тянет с отбором по кассе). Запоминаете сумму.
2. Закрываете смену, если были продажи в этот день, с Z-отчетом. 
3. Открываете смену.
4. Заходите под админом, меняете тип кассы ККМ на "ККМ без подключения оборудования".
5. Вкладка Продажи, Сервис, Закрытие кассовой смены. Сумму фактической выемки ставите ту, что в 1 пункте и закрываете смену.
6. Возвращаете ккм взад на подключенное оборудование.
7. Продолжаете продавать).

----------

doomm000 (28.01.2015)

----------


## zakaz_kb

Можно и мне обработку на zakaz_kb@bk.ru заранее огромное спасибо.

----------

doomm000 (02.02.2015)

----------


## 9137777

Добрый день, поделить обработкой  пожалуйста! 9137777@gmail.com

----------


## downtaun

Всем выслал...

----------

doomm000 (02.02.2015)

----------


## advizer

Здравствуйте!

А можно и мне обработку, пожалуйста?


i.a.izotov@mail.ru

----------


## ванька8888

Доброго времени суток!

 Мне тоже отправьте пожалуйста: fshop@mail.ru

----------


## alguien190

Здраствуйте! У меня таже проблема. Пожалуста сбрости эту обработку и мне alguien@mail.ru


Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## pop_akaki

Здравствуйте!

А можно и мне обработку, пожалуйста?

И когда 1С уже решит вопрос с этим?

----------


## alguien190

*downtaun*, Добрый день! Вы не могли бы помочь нам с этой же проблемой ВЫЕМКИ ККМ. Буду вам очень благодарен. На адресс alguien@mail.ru

----------


## pop_akaki

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> А можно и мне обработку, пожалуйста?
> 
> И когда 1С уже решит вопрос с этим?


pop_akaki(a)mail.ru

----------


## gdi31

Здравствуйте!
У меня та же проблема.
Пожалуйста сбросьте эту обработку и мне abuehf2412@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## gdi31

> Я тут нашла
> http://goo.gl/wCr4rB


Вы это (wfinances.php) там берёте ))

---------- Post added at 15:22 ---------- Previous post was at 15:20 ----------

Регистрация 27.02.2015

----------


## KuZeN

А можно и мне обработочку для формирования выемки денежных средств? kuzen84@gmail.com

----------


## Chebchic

Киньте пожалуйста обработку для УФ 2.1.7 на Chebchic@mail.ru. 
Заранее благодарен

----------


## alexe100

Можно и мне обработку на a0377@mail.ru заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## downtaun

Пишите в личку, если что...

----------

Наталья100 (19.08.2015)

----------


## Mozg77

Доброй ночи! Помогите, пож-та, с обработками 1с.  Если есть возможность - вышлите на an1976p@yandex.ru

http://infostart.ru/public/165975/
http://infostart.ru/public/116108/

Заранее, огромное спасибо

----------


## надия

Здравствуйте, пришлите данную обработку на KANADIYA@YANDEX.RU. Пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Ребенок

Доброго время суток !!!!
умоляю выслать 

http://infostart.ru/public/165975/
http://infostart.ru/public/116108/

на почту bsv_71@mail.ru     ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!

----------


## надия

к сожалению в УТ 11 эта обработка 165975 не работает. Может у вас есть http://infostart.ru/public/141037/ Выемка ДС из ККМ без печати чека. на KANADIYA@YANDEX.RU Спасибо))

----------


## rrbit

Доброго дня !!!
Прошу выслать

http://infostart.ru/public/165975/
http://infostart.ru/public/116108/

на почту rrbit@yandex.ru

----------


## DenTir

Добрый день.
Прошу выслать обработку
http://infostart.ru/public/165975/
http://infostart.ru/public/116108/
на почту tatarnikov-dv@yandex.ru

----------


## probuka

хммм.. это танцы с бубном я считаю. Проще через обработку. 

В итоге обработка не решает и не исправляет причин которые мешают создавать выемку автоматом.
У меня вообще странная тенденция, выемки не создаются по Воскресениям. в течении недели нормально вроде.

----------


## lx31

если не трудно, вы могли бы отправить обработку на электронную почту lx31belgorod@gmail.com ?

----------


## rogov01

Добрый день! а можно мне такую обработку для Розницы 2.1 на smrogov@gmail.com
Спасибо огромное за внимание!

----------


## medup63

мне тоже скинте плиииззззззззззззззззз paras1@mail.ru буду очень оочченнньь блогодарень !!!!

---------- Post added at 21:04 ---------- Previous post was at 21:02 ----------

мне тоже скинте полииизззз очень очень нужно целый год выемка не сформировано нужно раскидать касс. книжку я год буду сидет без обработке (((((((((((((((((((9 почта paras1@mail.ru спасибо большой !!!

----------


## medup63

он красавчик!!! помог все супер ))

----------


## ник_ан

Пожалуйста,
скинте на nanopa@fermerbel.ru обработку http://infostart.ru/public/165975/ версия 3.0.
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## ник_ан

> Пожалуйста,
> скинте на nanopa@fermerbel.ru обработку http://infostart.ru/public/165975/ версия 3.0.
> Заранее благодарен!


СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## qpavel

Добрый день.
Прошу выслать обработку
http://infostart.ru/public/165975/
на почту qpavel@yandex.ru
Очень важно!!! Спасибо!!!

----------

BagzM (27.06.2016)

----------


## BagzM

Добрый день.
Можете и мне скинуть обработку http://infostart.ru/public/165975/
на почту m7879590@gmail.com
Буду вам очень благодарен.
Большое спасибо.

----------


## qpavel

День добрый.
Прошу помочь, очень нужна именно 3я версия обработки обработку http://infostart.ru/public/165975/
Могу поделиться версией 2!
Почта qpavel@yandex.ru

----------


## downtaun

Версии 3.0 у меня нет.

Снес все и поставил заново Розницу - теперь все работает и не слетает при оформлении возврата, правда внесение денег из кассы предприятия сейчас формирует ((

----------


## AntropovSergei

Можете прислать эту обработку http://infostart.ru/public/165975/ на sergei_antropov@mail.ru?
Очень нервничают пользователи.
Огромное спасибо.

----------


## Ekaterina_ok-s

Здравствуйте, поделитесь обработкой для версии розница 2.2  p-dvx@ya.ru

----------


## Shaki

И вот сюда, будьте добры ! Спасибо заранее ! 19835@bk.ru
Розница 2.2

----------


## exit78

Добрый день, поделить обработкой! orlovaoi@list.ru Устала делать выемку через замену фр на эмулятор, одни нервы! Заранее большое спасибо за помощь.

---------- Post added at 23:15 ---------- Previous post was at 23:03 ----------

1С 8.3 розница 2.0 последняя. Очень мучает вопрос этот баг идет уже не один год и 1с-ники просто игнорят это молодцы какие впаривают свой сырой продукт и молчат про такие недоработки! помогите с обработкой orlovaoi@list.ru

---------- Post added at 23:16 ---------- Previous post was at 23:15 ----------

Одна надежда на Вас! может поможет и кончаться эти танцы с бубном!

----------


## Ekaterina_ok-s

Здравствуйте, чет есть тут живые, очень нужна обработка... Пожалуйста...(( p-dvx@ya.ru

----------


## exit78

Перевелись добрые люди на РУСИ ?

----------


## mil_ka

Доброго дня!!! Люди добрые! Пожалуйста и мне обработку mil_ka_79@mail.ru !!! Замучалась уже делать через эмулятор, и куда 1С смотрит, слов не хватает!!!

----------


## mil_ka

Спасибо огромное!!!! Хорошего дня!!!

----------


## Kenpachi

Здравствуйте, а можно и мне на почту выслать? kenpachi11@mail.ru хотя теме уже больше 2 лет, но надежда умирает последней... :)

----------


## lx31

Добрый день! Не могли бы ли вы выслать данную обработку lekc89@mail.ru! заранее спасибо!

----------


## bnk

Пожалуйста сбросьте и мне обработку(((
proviant.buh@gmail.com

----------


## Alex82med

Добрый день! Не могли бы ли вы выслать данную обработку saha_m@mail.ru! заранее спасибо!

----------


## downtaun

Всем выслал, но только с опозданием, извиняйте.

----------

AdarAShur (13.06.2017)

----------


## nickston

а можно мне эту обработку nickston@yandex.ru

----------


## dimension

Вышлите, пожалуйста обработку на dimension71@mail.ru

----------


## Mena

Здравствуйте, вышлите, пожалуйста, эту обработку на адрес ma@1calfa.ru. Заранее огромное спасибо :)

----------


## Aleks164

Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой ОЧЕНЬ надо - Aleks164@mail.ru

----------


## rearm

Поделитесь обработкой пожалуйста на adpost@inbox.ru

----------


## ttt_misha

Поделитесь обработкой пожалуйста на kraskosotel@gmail.com

----------


## Igornord

Вышлите пожалуйста на igornord@mail.ru. А то пропаду -(((

----------


## downtaun

Выслал

----------

AdarAShur (13.06.2017)

----------


## Ребенок

Добрый день, можно попросить выслать в еще один адрес - bsv_71@mail.ru

----------


## Imposter

Вышлите, пожалуйста обработку на imposters@mail.ru

----------


## Metripolitan

Добрый день, вышлите пожалуйста обработку на адрес AlexBAV-89@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## AdarAShur

Здравствуйте! Есть проблема с выемкой денежных средств в 1с розница 2. Если не затруднит киньте, пожалуйста, обработку infostart.ru/public/165975/ на him101@rambler.ru.  Спасибо.

----------


## RomanN

Здравствуйте,а можно мне тоже обработку? demon_ardent@bk.ru. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## zerokl

Поделитесь обработкой пожалуйста на zerokl-vetal@mail.ru

----------


## volodar45

поделитесь обработкой пожалуйста alko-plyus@yandex.ru

----------


## filimonov_d_g

Добрый день ,  моджно и мне эту обработку, filimonov_d_g@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## kovireshad

Добрый день, пришлите, пожалуйста и мне эту обработку на el@gemstone.ru

----------


## gpetrv

Добрый день, пришлите, пожалуйста и мне обработку Выемка денежных средств из кассы ККМ. Розница 2.x.x на teremok-brest@tut.by

----------


## k0pai

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой. moff.mf@gmail.com

----------


## fil1967

Здравствуйте! Будьте любезны вышлите обработку выемки! на э/п 89025@list.ru заранее благодарю!

----------


## pafikus

Доброго времени суток. Вышлите пожалуйста обработки по выемке pafikus@gmail.com

----------


## sudakov1

Выемка денежных средств из КассыККМ. Розница 2.0 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8o3X/Rk3Sb5b89

----------

downtaun (07.04.2018), grinlawyer (27.07.2018), pafikus (11.04.2018)

----------


## downtaun

> Выемка денежных средств из КассыККМ. Розница 2.0 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8o3X/Rk3Sb5b89


Отлично!

----------


## jane2308

Здравствуйте! К сожалению ссылка не актуальна (ошибка 404). Вышлите пожалуйста обработку по выемке ДС на jane@sibmail.ru .
Благодарен заранее!!!

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте! К сожалению ссылка не актуальна (ошибка 404). Вышлите пожалуйста обработку по выемке ДС на jane@sibmail.ru .
> Благодарен заранее!!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8o3X/Rk3Sb5b89

----------

jane2308 (03.12.2018), krey_ (04.12.2018)

----------


## bad_tula

добрый день нужен обработчик Создание и редактирование Выемки денежных средств для 1С:8 Розница 2.2 если можно киньте на почту bad_tula@msn.com
Спасибо.

----------


## ikstlan

добрый день вышлите пож-ста обработку для 1С:8 Розница 2.2  на почту nikto2012@gmail.com  ссылки не актуальны
Спасибо.

----------

